# Saving images to print large prints



## TiaS (Jun 23, 2011)

I am looking at printing some of my images at 20x30. However, after I convert my RAW image into a high level Jpeg (level 10), my pixels are only 3888x2592. My printing company uses only 200ppi, but in images over12x18 they print 150ppi. So at 150ppi my images can only be printed at 25.92x17.28 custom print. This means that I can't print a 20x30. I use a Canon Rebel 1000d. I have 2 questions, based on this.

-Can I do something to have higher resolution photos?
-Is 150ppi (which my printing company will allow for images over 12x18 print size) going to be a professional level quality print?


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2011)

crop your image for 20X30, export it with 150ppi and sent it to the lab, it will be fine.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2011)

Why not just up-sample the images to get the required ppi??? Do you have Photoshop?

And yes, 150ppi will look pretty good at normal, appropriate viewing distances for a large print. It might not look as good as 360ppi when examined from 1/2 inch away using a 10-power magnifying loupe, but from three to twenty feet away, the images will look just fine.


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2011)

I used costco for some 24X36 prints a few times and they came out pretty damn nice, they print at 300ppi.

I was so trilled to see my pictures on such large prints.


----------



## TiaS (Jun 23, 2011)

> And yes, 150ppi will look pretty good at normal, appropriate viewing distances for a large print. It might not look as good as 360ppi when examined from 1/2 inch away using a 10-power magnifying loupe, but from three to twenty feet away, the images will look just fine.



Thanks! That is information that I was wondering about



> Why not just up-sample the images to get the required ppi??? Do you have Photoshop?



You mean likeinterpolation? I use GIMP but I could look into how to do that. Don't some printing companies not accept photos that have been through this process?


----------



## hyperdash (Jan 16, 2012)

TiaS said:


> I am looking at printing some of my images at 20x30. However, after I convert my RAW image into a high level Jpeg (level 10), my pixels are only 3888x2592. My printing company uses only 200ppi, but in images over12x18 they print 150ppi. So at 150ppi my images can only be printed at 25.92x17.28 custom printer ink. This means that I can't print a 20x30. I use a Canon Rebel 1000d. I have 2 questions, based on this.
> 
> -Can I do something to have higher resolution photos?
> -Is 150ppi (which my printing company will allow for images over 12x18 print size) going to be a professional level quality print?


what kind of printer do you use to print images like this?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2012)

Piromidal said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I think there are just two variants - or you need to use some (link deleted) to make it by yourself, or to find a big printer, that can print this giant. There is one near me in Wallmart.



No thanks........ I don't like SPAM.


----------

